# pleco or no pleco



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

10 gal, one beta/ 3-4 espys/ and some platy or swordfish. thoughts?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oto catfish they stay small just get 3-4 of them.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I wouldn't! Pleco's get HUGE!!!!!!!! I have an ottos right now and I don't think he would be happy in a 10g. Then again he is a spaz.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the ottos like to school you may want to get him more thats why he could be spazing lol


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

that's what i meant, ottos... not plecos. i'm new to this and didn't know there were different sizes. but if ottos need other ottos, i can forget it. no room in a ten gal. thanks guys


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

baileysup said:


> that's what i meant, ottos... not plecos. i'm new to this and didn't know there were different sizes. but if ottos need other ottos, i can forget it. no room in a ten gal. thanks guys


otto cats only get 1 1/2 inches so you can have a couple. most plecos you see in stores get huge they are the commonly known algae eater.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Spaz as in he cleanes EVERYTHING, so he might get bored. he loves to swim with my loach and lemon tetra and when my Corie catfish was alive, he would hang with him as well.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Oto's are much better suited to a larger well-established planted tank. A single nerite snail would be plenty to keep a 10 gallon tank clear of algae.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Know what you are talking about before you say it.

There are thousands of species of Plecostomus, suitable for nearly any tank.


----------

